# Dripping Without Using A Dripper



## The Golf (12/12/13)

Ok maybe this should be posted in the Nooby section. What id like to know is how close can I get to the same vape/hit as a dripper without actually using a dripper. I currently use SVD with I Clear 30s set at 8w using a 2.1ohm which my SVD says is 2.0. Not really wanting a hotter vape. If anything a cooler more refresh vape. I guess that has also got to do with my juice?

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ET (12/12/13)

i found on youtube a way to make a sorta dripper using a protank, havent seen an iclear yet, but i think you'll need some kind of bottom coil tank system to simulate a dripper


----------



## ET (12/12/13)

and if you really just want a cooler more refreshing vape, something menthol related or else get a bottom coil tank because bottom coils produce cooler vape


----------



## Andre (12/12/13)

The Golf said:


> Ok maybe this should be posted in the Nooby section. What id like to know is how close can I get to the same vape/hit as a dripper without actually using a dripper. I currently use SVD with I Clear 30s set at 8w using a 2.1ohm which my SVD says is 2.0. Not really wanting a hotter vape. If anything a cooler more refresh vape. I guess that has also got to do with my juice?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


A Reo Grand of course. Press the on board 6ml juice bottle, it floods your wick just like a dripper does, then release the press, extra juice is sucked back into the bottle, fire and vape between 4 to 12 toots (depending on your wicking material), press juice bottle again for fresh juice, and so on....same taste as a dripper without dripping. And you can build and position your coil for as hot or as cool a vape as you like.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver (12/12/13)

Good question

Good answer Matthee

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## devdev (12/12/13)

Arghhhh between @Matthee and @Gizmo I am hankering after the Reo so much

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gizmo (12/12/13)

@devdev it really is that good hey..


----------



## The Golf (12/12/13)

CVS said the same thing to me lol. Ok so Xmas is coming up  Iv been a good boy  Prices. Eish im to scared to ask

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Andre (12/12/13)

The Golf said:


> CVS said the same thing to me lol. Ok so Xmas is coming up  Iv been a good boy  Prices. Eish im to scared to ask
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


I am preparing a list of the stuff (spares and so on seeing we are far away) for another forum member. Will send it to you too if you like, or maybe just do a thread on that.


----------



## devdev (12/12/13)

Gizmo said:


> @devdev it really is that good hey..


 
I know, that's the problem  I will have to see what I can do in Jan.

Seems it landed here quite quickly once you ordered yours. And then not sure whether to go for the full mech one, or the hopped up electric mod one. And I know @Matthee will argue the elec mod is not the real deal


----------



## Stroodlepuff (12/12/13)

devdev said:


> Arghhhh between @Matthee and @Gizmo I am hankering after the Reo so much


 
I have ordered a pink one for my next birthday  and @Gizmo said yes  but we shall see - its still quite a while away


----------



## umzungu (12/12/13)

ditto re Reo - plain Grand is all you need

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver (12/12/13)

Matthee said:


> I am preparing a list of the stuff (spares and so on seeing we are far away) for another forum member. Will send it to you too if you like, or maybe just do a thread on that.



Matthee, I think that would be highly appreciated. As Gizmo's reviews of the REO start coming through, I anticipate there will be several new REO's rolling in - perhaps from me too. I think your guidance on what extras to buy from them would help massively!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (12/12/13)

Actually, Matthee, I think you need to start a new thread just for the REO


----------



## Andre (12/12/13)

devdev said:


> I know, that's the problem  I will have to see what I can do in Jan.
> 
> Seems it landed here quite quickly once you ordered yours. And then not sure whether to go for the full mech one, or the hopped up electric mod one. And I know @Matthee will argue the elec mod is not the real deal


Ok, @devdev, you have forced my hand. Below my reasons why I personally do not recommend the VV Reo Grand. There are many Reonauts that do have a VV Reo, but my guesstimate is that they are in the vast minority, like in less than 5 % and then most of them have the non-VV as well. I am quite active on the Reo forum and have yet to see a Reonaut recommending the VV as a first Reo - they all say go for a mech Reo Grand, then as a second or subsequent Reo consider either a Mini or a VV.

Price, around R500 more for a VV. 
Firing button placement: On the side, making accidental firing in you pocket or bag more probable.
Locking button inside the mod: You have to slide open the door every time you want to lock the mod.
If not locked, the batteries will run down whilst not used. This could and does lead to battery collapses.
Voltage adjustment wheel is not calibrated. Thus, you have no idea on what voltage you are operating, you have to go by feeling. No screens to see.
Bigger than the non-VV, thus not as good a handfit.
Just a VV, not VW as well, maybe illustrating the demand is such that the modmaster has not taken the time to move with the times.
Electronics: Like anything electronic it can and will fail eventually and does not tolerate wet. The mech Grand can be washed in a hot bath. For me this is probably the main reason. Do like simple, robust gadgets that I can maintain and repair myself. 
Stacked batteries (2 x 18350).
Previously Woodvills (wooden Reos) included VVs, but the newest batch in the making will not. Again showing that this is not a popular model.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## devdev (12/12/13)

Wow! @Matthee thanks for the detailed response - I wish I could mark your post as informative and a winner - each point you have raised is valid and overall you provide very compelling reasons to go for the straight mech mod. As far as I can see the VV Reo seems to be less well thought through in terms of the design and execution than the Grand Reo.

I am starting to think of VV mods as being semi-automatic - particularly if we take @stroodlepuffs car analogy to its logical conclusion. With the VV you can set what gear you want, but it may not be the best for engine (atty) and you still need to have an idea of the resistance that it is running. Whereas with the VW mods it is more 'set and forget'.

The Grand Reo (mech mod) is a full manual set up. When your fuel tank (battery) catches fire or explodes, it was your own fault. You design the engine to work in the gear (voltage) that you are running at. If your engine overheats, again it is your own fault.

On this basis it seems that a mech mod is the 'master setup' and requires the greatest degree of skill and tinkering. This is where I would want to be. Seems the only choice then is what colour Grand Reo to go for


----------



## umzungu (12/12/13)

"requires the greatest degree of skill and tinkering."

You can get fancy but is the simplest vaping device I have ever owned.
That is why I have switched to all Reo - I dont like the technical side - just want a good vape.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre (12/12/13)

devdev said:


> Wow! @Matthee thanks for the detailed response - I wish I could mark your post as informative and a winner - each point you have raised is valid and overall you provide very compelling reasons to go for the straight mech mod. As far as I can see the VV Reo seems to be less well thought through in terms of the design and execution than the Grand Reo.
> 
> I am starting to think of VV mods as being semi-automatic - particularly if we take @stroodlepuffs car analogy to its logical conclusion. With the VV you can set what gear you want, but it may not be the best for engine (atty) and you still need to have an idea of the resistance that it is running. Whereas with the VW mods it is more 'set and forget'.
> 
> ...


My pleasure, devdev. Just love your description of VV vs VW vs mech, have copied and will certainly misuse in future.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## devdev (12/12/13)

Matthee said:


> My pleasure, devdev. Just love your description of VV vs VW vs mech, have copied and will certainly misuse in future.


 
Hahaha! Will need to insert (C) 2013 and Trademarks on my signature now 

(C) Devdev 2013. All Rights Reserved. Trademark (2013)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (12/12/13)

Stroodlepuff said:


> I have ordered a pink one for my next birthday  and @Gizmo said yes  but we shall see - its still quite a while away


Just love a pink Reo. Do not have a photo of an all pink one, but below is a white and pink one. Rob, the modmaster, will do any colour combination for you. If it is not on the web site (www.reosmods.com) just email or PM (on ECF) him.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (12/12/13)

sooo pretty!!!  I was looking at this one - the pink and white is even prettier though!


----------



## Andre (12/12/13)

Stroodlepuff said:


> sooo pretty!!!  I was looking at this one - the pink and white is even prettier though!
> View attachment 444


Wow, glad I do not have to make that choice! The black wrinkle, however, does add some texture that I like.


----------



## Gizmo (12/12/13)

Is that pink reo your Matthee?


----------



## Gizmo (12/12/13)

Nevermind mis-read I think

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## The Golf (12/12/13)

So as in the motorsport world you get engine builders and tuners. Who wants to build and tune my engine. I will how ever have the last say on how much power I would like 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------

